# Fibrebow/Uuhka



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

Thinking about going back to fita target recurve but rather than buying another Hoyt setup I'm wanting to go full carbon. So I've got a few questions I hope someone can help me out with. 

1. Can Uuhka limbs fit Fibrebow, W&W risers with no attachments/ modifications? 

2. What would be the best carbon riser on the market, I'm not concerned about price or what's popular just want to know what works the best.

3. I like the idea of the Fibrebow purely because it's the lightest. I've had heavier setups but want to try light. Should Uuhka or W&W be considered for their extra weight? 

4. For me the W&W risers are the best looking, then Fibrebow then Uuhka but reliably and performance obviously trumps looks. What area your thoughts on this?

Many thanks in advance.

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## Z3R0 (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't know about the rest really, but to answer #1, yes, Uukha limbs are just standard ILF by default, though Formula adapters are available. My Uukha VX-1000s fit my W&W RCX-100 just fine, for example.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

I have an rcx100
Uukha uprolite 
And 23" fiberbow 

All are great. 
Somehow the lightest of them all, the fiberbow, definitely dampens vibration and noise the most of the 3. 

I'm not fond of the stock grip on the FB. It has a deep throat and is too rounded but easily remedied with some putty or alternate grip. 

The Uukha has 6 different grips to choose from (if that a big deal to you) and the grips pretty much perfectly model the Hoyt grips they are designed after. I like the open limb pockets in the Uukha. 

I like the look of the rcx. It was my second carbon riser after an older win/win inno. 

All 3 of these risers are small/slim. I didn't like the look of the bare Uukha riser but it has nice pretty lines once you put some limbs on it. 

Overall they are all great and will do whatever you want of them. Honestly I'd go with what you like the looks of most. I'm currently shooting the uprolite. Fiberbow I've only put s couple hundred shots through and my rcx I'm probably setting up as a backup bow. Or I going to try and make myself sell 2 and keep 1 so I'll quit hoarding stuff.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

ryan b. said:


> ......
> I'm not fond of the stock grip on the FB. It has a deep throat and is too rounded but easily remedied with some putty or alternate grip.....


Fiberbow has a several optional 3D plastic printed grips with different shapes available ...The standard one on the 6.3 and 5.3 is presently offered with a 3D printed round shape one same as the old wood one, but the new FB 6.9 and 6.9TX will have a medium grip with flat top (already available as optional at present).

Fiberbow risers are very diffeent from other carbon risers as they are made by the "empty balloon" technoloy, same as used to make carbon bicycle frames, so they are the lightest existing. But, also geometry is a lot different from others, being amomg the few with deflex geometry sold in the market. They are around 1/2" deflex, so you loose around 1 pound with them and you need around 1/2" more in brace height when you move your limbs to a Fiberbow riser of the same lenght (a bit less for 23", of course)


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

Not sure what you mean by Uukha is extra weight. They have two models of the Uukha riser. The Upro, and the Upro Lite. The Upro comes in almost at 3.0 pounds, while the Upro Lite is 2.1 pounds. I personally shoot the Upro Lite and love it. Matched with a pair of Vx1000's, the bow is pure bliss to shoot. Don't let the plain appearance of the bow deter you. It shoots like no other bow. It has very little vibration and has a very solid feel to it through out the shot. Iv tried win&win and IMHO think Uukha beats them in stability, forgiveness, and shooting feel. However I cannot speak for Fiberbow. I have not tried them.


----------



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

rjbishop said:


> Not sure what you mean by Uukha is extra weight. They have two models of the Uukha riser. The Upro, and the Upro Lite. The Upro comes in almost at 3.0 pounds, while the Upro Lite is 2.1 pounds. I personally shoot the Upro Lite and love it. Matched with a pair of Vx1000's, the bow is pure bliss to shoot. Don't let the plain appearance of the bow deter you. It shoots like no other bow. It has very little vibration and has a very solid feel to it through out the shot. Iv tried win&win and IMHO think Uukha beats them in stability, forgiveness, and shooting feel. However I cannot speak for Fiberbow. I have not tried them.


So the Upro lite has no problems handling 40-50lb limbs? The main reason I wanted the fibrebow was purely for its light weight, but do you think the difference in their weight would be noticeable? 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

TargetOz said:


> So the Upro lite has no problems handling 40-50lb limbs? The main reason I wanted the fibrebow was purely for its light weight, but do you think the difference in their weight would be noticeable?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


Im shooting 45# on my Upro Lite and it handles it fine. Ironically, people look at my bow and snicker and tease me by saying "Arent you worried it will snap in half?" Although one of those people shot a Hoyt Prodigy XT and last I saw them, their Prodigy busted in the middle and they had to sent it back to Hoyt. Carbon fiber in a riser is way more resilient that people credit it to be. 40-50 lbs of draw weight wont get anywhere near heavy enough to affect this bow. I spoke with a Uukha pro staff shooter in SoCal this year and she told me the Uukha risers are machined while compressed under hundreds of pounds of pressure and heated to the point where the carbon fibers fuse together on a molecular level to make a seamless, solid monolithic structure. Worrying that it can't handle heavy limbs is just ridiculous. As for the weight, I would say it would be. I know Fiberbows weigh in around 1.6 lbs (or something) so it might be a tiny bit noticeable.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Riser weigh for Fiberbow models (production average):

FB-6.3 --> 660 gr
FB-6.9---> 640 gr
FB-6.9TX -->620 gr
FB 5.3 ---> 590 gr

First original model, FB-5.99, has been used during Beijing 2008 Olympic Games by Mauro Nespoli shooting well over 50#, and subsequent models 6.3/6.9 and 6.9TX have been improved in stiffness since then, so let say there are no known poundage limits for FB risers at present.


----------



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow now I'm conflicted, FB or Uuhka lite. 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

"There is no right or wrong decision, only inaction."


----------



## Mark Talley (Aug 10, 2016)

From Uukha's marketing text for the UProlite: 

Made of 100% carbon, according to the monolith technology applied for Ux100 limbs.

UproLite makes it possible to exploit 100% of Ux100 limbs potential.

*Tested over 100#, *it's a master piece of accuracy, straightness and alignment.


----------



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

Mark Talley said:


> From Uukha's marketing text for the UProlite:
> 
> Made of 100% carbon, according to the monolith technology applied for Ux100 limbs.
> 
> ...


I will be getting the X Curve VX1000 are both the Upro Lite and FB suited to these limbs? 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

TargetOz said:


> I will be getting the X Curve VX1000 are both the Upro Lite and FB suited to these limbs?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


Uukha limbs are standard ILF fitting, so yes they both will work. I have vx1000 x-curves on my Upro Lite. Shoots great.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

If you decide to get a fiberbow then id wait for the new 6.9 to become available. 

Does anyone know the difference between 6.9 and the 6.9tx? Vittorio?


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

ryan b. said:


> If you decide to get a fiberbow then id wait for the new 6.9 to become available.
> 
> Does anyone know the difference between 6.9 and the 6.9tx? Vittorio?


6.9 has same geometry as 6.3 with limbs alignement system added (no more eccentric bolts) and Driz (Double Reinforced Impact Zones) technology to improve stiffness, new Black 3D printed flat medium grip
6.9 TX is same as 6.9, but structure is based on Textreme technology for the carbon meshes. You get a slightly stiffer result with slightly lighter structure ... but of course you will have to pay more for it. Grip is White translucent for tX model.

http://www.textreme.com/

Official announcement of the 6.9 / 6.9 TX is due in few days, availability promised by mid to end Ocober, prices still unknown.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

I have started a separate thread for FB6.9 details


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

I think the best part about the 6.9 is the aluminum dovetail slots. Looks to be a big improvement over sliding into a carbon slot. Imho.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

I have the 6.3, use it for indoors, and I would say the minuses have been pointed out by others. It is super light, which is good for some aspects but means it needs to be weighted back down. Compared to my SF it's less cast for same poundage, which matters more the less # you shoot -- deflex on geometry but it strikes me as also mattering that it's hollow carbon, unlike the carbon ones with metal inside. I do worry about the dovetails because the only metal bit is the bolt itself, the slots are just designed into the carbon. The last part I understand has been addressed but it's probably still going to be a little bit light and a little more dead.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

The only thing that scares me away from Fiberbow is I'v heard about a few occasions of limb pockets cracking and fracturing so bad that the riser had to be trashed. Not to long ago someone posted a thread on here with pictures of their mangled 6.3 riser.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

rjbishop said:


> The only thing that scares me away from Fiberbow is I'v heard about a few occasions of limb pockets cracking and fracturing so bad that the riser had to be trashed. Not to long ago someone posted a thread on here with pictures of their mangled 6.3 riser.


On over more 3000 risers shipped from first 5.99 to last 6.3, all cracks occoured in the dovetail area have been generated by improper use (limbs fitted badly) or break of the string. Factory says the total to be in any case around 0.5%. Someone from this forum has been able to crack dovetails of one newly received riser, get replacement from Lancaster and break also the dovetails of the second riser. Problem was solved giving money back to this person and not replacing the riser to him anymore, as damges were clealry coming from improper use. 
Changes in pockets have been made mainly to follow market demand for a simpler limbs alignement system than to make dovetail stronger. Then, as every year carbon technology evolves, some different position and quality of of the carbon meshes have been also introduced.


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

I'd like to open this back up, and ask if anyone is currently shooting the FB 6.9, and what their thoughts are since last September. I just ordered one. I have been having a big problem with shooting light draw weights on heavy aluminum risers. Sure sure, my technique isn't perfect. However, I feel like this is a great opportunity for me as a beginner to lighten up my bow weight to better balance my light draw weight (28#). Also, I can't use my full stabilizer set up because it makes the bow too heavy, and I feel like with the Fiberbow 6.9 I will be able to add that weight back out to the ends of the stabilizer, and basically get a lighter bow in total mass weight but will actually be more stable as the weight will be out at the ends of the stabs. 

Does this make good sense? It seems to make sense to me, but I'm newish. 

Greg


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

Gregjlongbow said:


> I feel like with the Fiberbow 6.9 I will be able to add that weight back out to the ends of the stabilizer, and basically get a lighter bow in total mass weight but will actually be more stable as the weight will be out at the ends of the stabs.
> 
> Greg


Solid plan actually. I knew a fellow while I was working in my pro shop who had some health issues and was struggling to hold up his full rig. Got him on a lighter riser and shifted some weight to his stabilizer and he was good to go.


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

Cool! Yeah I feel like it makes sense. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black46 (Oct 16, 2013)

Gregjlongbow said:


> I'd like to open this back up, and ask if anyone is currently shooting the FB 6.9, and what their thoughts are since last September. I just ordered one. I have been having a big problem with shooting light draw weights on heavy aluminum risers. Sure sure, my technique isn't perfect. However, I feel like this is a great opportunity for me as a beginner to lighten up my bow weight to better balance my light draw weight (28#). Also, I can't use my full stabilizer set up because it makes the bow too heavy, and I feel like with the Fiberbow 6.9 I will be able to add that weight back out to the ends of the stabilizer, and basically get a lighter bow in total mass weight but will actually be more stable as the weight will be out at the ends of the stabs.
> 
> Does this make good sense? It seems to make sense to me, but I'm newish.
> 
> Greg


I've been shooting a Fiberbow 6.9 since February. I like it and I think your theory is on target. I do find it easier to have a strong bow arm and it doesn't fade after shooting a large number of arrows. I had some health issues last winter that wouldn't let me shoot for awhile so I knew I would have to start back at a low draw weight. I had the same theory as you that one might be better served with a lighter bow to go along with a light DW. I shot a 285 the 2nd day of NFAA Nationals with bow about 4 lbs total weight and 23# OTF DW. I was worried that I would find it difficult to hold steady on target with the light bow, but haven't found that to be the case. I did shot a 900 round last month in windy conditions and noticed that the bow was getting blown around a bit more that usual. I've added some more weight to the bow and up to 28#OTF since and it helps a good bit

Paul


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

Black46 said:


> I've been shooting a Fiberbow 6.9 since February. I like it and I think your theory is on target. I do find it easier to have a strong bow arm and it doesn't fade after shooting a large number of arrows. I had some health issues last winter that wouldn't let me shoot for awhile so I knew I would have to start back at a low draw weight. I had the same theory as you that one might be better served with a lighter bow to go along with a light DW. I shot a 285 the 2nd day of NFAA Nationals with bow about 4 lbs total weight and 23# OTF DW. I was worried that I would find it difficult to hold steady on target with the light bow, but haven't found that to be the case. I did shot a 900 round last month in windy conditions and noticed that the bow was getting blown around a bit more that usual. I've added some more weight to the bow and up to 28#OTF since and it helps a good bit
> 
> Paul


Glad to hear it! I'll post once I get it set up and shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

Black46 said:


> in windy conditions and noticed that the bow was getting blown around a bit more that usual. I've added some more weight to the bow and up to 28#OTF since and it helps a good bit
> 
> Paul


Same with my Uukha. Mainly because these risers are solid with no cut outs haha. They catch wind like sails. Luckily a little mass weight on the bow tones it down.


----------



## metinemre (Aug 17, 2012)

Any more people ? currently shooting the FB 6.9, and what their thoughts are since 2017?


----------



## phallenthoul (Aug 21, 2016)

uukha limbs fit perfectly with fiberbows. i have more than 10 students using this set up. Very forgiving and effiecient at the right baceheight.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

phallenthoul said:


> uukha limbs fit perfectly with fiberbows. i have more than 10 students using this set up. Very forgiving and effiecient at the right baceheight.


Interesting to note, 6.9 and 5.9 Fiberbow risers use same aluminium Align plates as used for all GILLO risers , and also nominal diameter of their limbs bolts is 9.5 mm same as all Gillo risers ....


----------

